# If you were a villager...



## StarMayor (Sep 13, 2013)

... what do you think your personality and species would be? This is just something I ended up thinking of last night while unable to sleep. 

I personally think I'd have a Smug or Normal personality (or somewhere in between those two) due to my shyness in real life, my love for writing/creative work, reading, cleanliness, and trying to enjoy life as it comes, as difficult as that is sometimes. 

I also think I'd either be a sheep or a hamster, or maybe a deer.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd be the same as you, definetely between Smug and Normal, but throw in some Lazy too.. 

I reckon I'd probably either be a penguin or a deer


----------



## Blues (Sep 13, 2013)

Add smug, lazy, and normal to a blender, then mix it up. That's me. A smlazmal wolf or horse.

Also, I thought this was about what we'd do as villagers, so I thought, "Get my own darn fruit!"


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 13, 2013)

Blues said:


> Add smug, lazy, and normal to a blender, then mix it up. That's me. A smlazmal wolf or horse.
> 
> Also, I thought this was about what we'd do as villagers, so I thought, "Get my own darn fruit!"



But.. You have hands that are PERFECT for grabbing fruit.. See where I'm going with this? *mischief emote*


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Lazy


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 13, 2013)

Lazy and cranky, for me.


----------



## Bones (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd be a cranky cat with a few little bits of laziness thrown in there.


----------



## Blues (Sep 13, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> But.. You have hands that are PERFECT for grabbing fruit.. See where I'm going with this? *mischief emote*



....No. I have no idea.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 13, 2013)

i'd be a lazy bunny


----------



## VividVero (Sep 14, 2013)

Id be a snooty and peppy with a zest of cranky one and would most likely be either a cat. I have four cats and simply adore them ;-;


----------



## locker (Sep 14, 2013)

lazy rooster


----------



## magnostadt (Sep 14, 2013)

Probably a mix of lazy, normal, and cranky.  I'd like to think I'd be either a koala or bear cub.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 14, 2013)

Smug/Lazy Wolf or Male Kangaroo.


----------



## Hartech (Sep 14, 2013)

A normal Ribbot


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

Smug & Lazy Squirrel <3 Female ~


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 14, 2013)

Species: Cat or Wolf
Personality Type: Normal or Smug (though I'm female so I'd probably be given Normal)
Appearance: Either Pastel Blue with Dark Blue hair or a Darker, Leafy Green with light green hair. Probably Green. I like Green more than Blue sometimes.
Birthday: December 11th
Initial Clothes: Garden Tee
Catchphrase: "Viney"

House: My house would be very nature-like with plenty of plants. However I would also have furniture from the Modern Wood series. My Wallpaper and Carpet would be from the Green Series.

Favorite Style: Cute
Favorite Song: K.K. Tango
Favorite Coffee: Mocha, Regular Amount of Milk, 2 Sugars


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 14, 2013)

I would probably be a normal/cranky/lazy cat or a wolf ^^


----------



## electraheart (Sep 14, 2013)

my boyfriend and i were actually talking about this before! i told him he'd be a cranky villager and he said i'd be snooty or smug >3>


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd be a lazy bear. Uh-huh-huh-huh. With a touch of smug and snooty.


----------



## Carol_tama (Sep 18, 2013)

I would be a uchi wolf. 100% sure of that. ^^"


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 18, 2013)

Lazy, and because of my size i'd probably be a bear because of my height.


----------



## oiwa (Sep 19, 2013)

i'd be a lazy pink koala


----------



## Jessica Isle (Sep 22, 2013)

I think I'd be a normal brown kitty, or some such. With amounts of laziness cause I'm sleepy a lot.


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 22, 2013)

A normal dog


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd be a lazy wolf :I Throw some peppy in their too. Mah catchphrase would be 'Rainbow' cause I am obsessed with Rainbow Factory.
I'd also have a rainbow tee and be cyan blue wolf, with blue eyes and a scruffy blonde mane.
I just blew your mind...


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd probably be a uchi bunny or squirell!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd be a normal cat villager and my catchphrase would be "That's racist!" because I say that a lot in real life.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 22, 2013)

Lazy dog probably...


----------



## lordbimble (Sep 23, 2013)

Since ladies can't be smug in the game, I'd be a snooty black and white kitty.


----------



## tinyangrywoman (Sep 26, 2013)

A black cat with a pink bow, cranky or snooty.


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd be a normal or cranky villager.  As for the animal, I'd probably be a cat or a goat.


----------



## mayormisa (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd love to be a peppy type, but I'd end up as a lazy cat ;A;


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 6, 2013)

A a male lazy sort of penguin, with a fez. Fezzes are cool.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd be an antelope, similar to Lopez.  I'd have a crooked horn, and my fur would be a light green.


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 7, 2013)

a cranky deer for sure
since im cute but when you mess with me, you better run ┐(・∀・✿)┌


----------



## Seravee (Oct 8, 2013)

Lazy, pink cat.


----------



## Hamsterific (Oct 8, 2013)

probably a lazy cat!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd be a lazy cub.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 8, 2013)

I should be a lazy cat who have cute stuffs spread all over the house.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 8, 2013)

I think a peppy Squirrel, Idk


----------



## Mr. Tiaa (Oct 8, 2013)

EH... I would probably be a Cranky Pig... haha a boar actually haha


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 9, 2013)

Smug Anteater maybe?


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 9, 2013)

I would probably be a lazy female cat, who just gets really annoyed with all the other villagers.


----------



## Dolby (Oct 9, 2013)

Put normal, lazy, and jock and put it in a blender, thats me


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 9, 2013)

A navy or blue colored lazy/snooty female cat


----------



## beffa (Oct 9, 2013)

lazy 100%

actually maybe with a little bit of cranky in there too
maybe for species i'd be a duck because idk man


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 9, 2013)

Peppy types are my favorite but I'd probably be a lazy or normal cat


----------



## Byebi (Oct 9, 2013)

Normal and/or lazy cat, because haha wow all i do is lay around and drool while i sleep


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd be a Normal Penguin or Hamster, maybe.


----------



## chillv (Oct 10, 2013)

I would go with lazy or grumpy. Mostly lazy. I wouldn't mind being a crocodile or lion.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 10, 2013)

normal/lazy/shy cat would be me.


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 10, 2013)

definitely normal and maybe a little bit of uchi?


----------



## Ishimaru (Oct 10, 2013)

Uchi tiger, man.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 11, 2013)

Smug dog


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 11, 2013)

Lazy/Cranky eagle. :3


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 12, 2013)

Might be a jock villager,or a cranky one.

Edit:400TH POST!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

I already made a thread like this...

I'd probably be Smug or Lazy. I'm not sure for species...I'd probably be an octopus or a rabbit.


----------



## Monobear (Oct 24, 2013)

Normal, Preppy or Lazy.

Odd mix I know but yeah.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 24, 2013)

Normal with just a little uchi. I would probably be a bear cub because I am short irl.
Since there is already a villager with my name I don't know what I would use.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd be an uchi wolf.. :0)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2013)

Lazy villager definitely


----------



## reyy (Oct 24, 2013)

Uchi cat, fudge you, end of.


----------



## Silverpine (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd be a normal dog (something like a Spaniel) or a normal sheep. Maybe a sheepdog, haha~


----------



## meo (Oct 26, 2013)

I would probably be a Lazy Peppy lol. I'd want to be an octopus but...
I'd probably end up as a cat villager.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd be a lazy cat that never leaves the house.


----------



## Ida (Oct 29, 2013)

I would be a normal yellow toad with red eyes ^_^ i already have my mascot named Toadey. That would be me


----------



## unoriginal (Nov 10, 2013)

I would definitely be a lazy cat!


----------



## Beary (Nov 10, 2013)

If I was a villager, I'd probably be a bear. A nerdy bear who loves to be silly!


----------



## Splash (Nov 13, 2013)

I would be a lazy :3 Not sure what type of animal though~


----------



## MirthMakeJr. (Nov 14, 2013)

A black or gray sheep who is cranky.


----------



## Emily (Nov 18, 2013)

lazy and normal probably with a hint of peppy


----------



## Smoke (Nov 18, 2013)

If combinations were allowed, I'd be a lazy and smug dog.


----------



## LegendofCesar (Nov 18, 2013)

Maybe a lazy gorilla .


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 18, 2013)

Probably a peppy and normal mix.


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 19, 2013)

I would definitely be a lazy wolf.


----------



## Cariad (Nov 22, 2013)

Normal
Frog
Like lily, my acbff


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 23, 2013)

Um... lazy and cranky wolf, haha.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 24, 2013)

I would be a normal cat. I would be really hard to get a picture of, though, as I am very shy.


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 26, 2013)

When you first meet me you'd think i'm either normal or snooty
If your my Mum you'd think i'm mega lazy
If your me or one of my friends you'd think, Uchi and peppy
If you know me but aren't my friend you'd think snooty but if you like me (but not exactly my friend) you might think i'm normal

I'd probably be a cat, dog or rabbit, most likely cat or rabbit, I adore them, I love dogs as well!


----------



## Big Forum User (Nov 27, 2013)

A Peppy Cat


----------



## Kip (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd probably be a Lazy Gorilla or Bear.


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

As much as I hate them, I'd probably be an Uchi villager.

I'd be something small like a hamster, squirrel or a frog. Maybe a penguin?
I'd like to be a cat but who am I kidding, I'm not cool enough to be a cat, hah hah.


----------



## Linn278 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I'd be pretty normal. I'd be friendly to everyone and never be angry. I'd love the clean air outside and take care of the flowers in my town. Maybe nobody would have a problem with me, but that's another thing. ;D When I think of me as a villager I see a sweet bear or a white wolf. I know, strange but true.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 9, 2013)

I would want to be peppy but I'd probably be lazy/normal. I dunno about species! Probably deer


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd be a normal/lazy ostrich or penguin.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 9, 2013)

me a bear cross with uchi and cranky


----------

